# Greetings from Florida!



## hellfire4456 (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm a new member from Florida, in the USA

I love IL-2, FB, Pacific Fighters, and '46, so it only makes sense that I join this forum  good to talk with other fans.

Hmmm...not sure what else to say, just hope to see you guys around Hyperlobby sometime


----------



## ccheese (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, hellfire..... you'll enjoy this place and the people...

Charles


----------



## seesul (Dec 29, 2007)

welcome to the forum helfire!
Greeting from Czech Republic8)


----------



## Njaco (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome, hellfire!


----------



## ian lanc (Dec 29, 2007)

a big welcome by a brit  ,this site THE BEST  .

....ian


----------



## ThunderThud (Dec 29, 2007)

Hello Hellfire!8)


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 30, 2007)

Welcome hellfire, hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## Heinz (Jan 1, 2008)

Welcome mate.


----------



## DOUGRD (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi Hellfire. Welcome to our little escape from the present.


----------



## DBII (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome from Texas.

DBII


----------



## Bf109_g (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi there Hellfire and greetings from New Zealand


----------



## hellfire4456 (Jan 12, 2008)

Good to see such an active IL-2 forum!

I doubt this game will ever die out.

I used to play Microsoft's Combat Flight Simulator (which was a good game in its day) and it died out due to dis-interest and lack of support from Microsoft.

Glad to know that the IL-2 community is active


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 12, 2008)

Actually this forum is about the real aircraft. We have a section for IL-2 but the forum is about the real aircraft and not sims.

Welcome to the forum however.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 12, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Try to learn some about the real planes too.


----------



## Emac44 (Jan 19, 2008)

G'day mate welcome to the site


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 19, 2008)

Welcome hell fire


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 19, 2008)

Bugger off!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 19, 2008)

.


----------

